# Best breed for good beef



## carly (Mar 20, 2003)

I am interested in a beef steer but know little about the best breeds for producing good tender beef and good weight. Suggestions?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

carly said:


> I am interested in a beef steer but know little about the best breeds for producing good tender beef and good weight. Suggestions?



Black Angus or Black Angus crossed with another beef breed


----------



## commomsense (Sep 5, 2005)

Black angus or herfords.


----------



## john in la (Jul 15, 2005)

For NY I would suggest a Angus or a Angus cross also.

Now if you lived down south or in a dryer climate I would tell you to get something with more ears on it than a angus.


----------



## Bercado (Jan 2, 2006)

I donât think that it matters that much. Angus have a nice fat content and take on weight quickly. They are good for the purpose of getting to market, but as far as taste goes, once the animal is slaughtered, there are several other things that matter to the taste. Such asâ¦what they have been fed, stress, how they were butchered. I am sure there are others. 
My point is donât worry too much about the breed. When you are eating it other things will matter more than the breed.


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

Wasn't there a post that went pretty much breed by breed and rated them?
And didn't it say that Jersey cattle ranked right up there if it hadn't been that they are small?
Anyone know where that post went? I'd love to see it again.
~Carrie C.


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, again. I found the list in the Consolidated Sticky list.
It's Comparative Rating of Cattle Breeds for Beef (1974)
You'll find it in the sticky list.
I was right about the Jersey!
~Carrie C.
P.S.~ I've heard Jersey x beef breed crosses are great!


----------



## Firefly (Dec 7, 2005)

How about Dexters for flavor?


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

holstien/angus cross.Finger lickin good........idontno


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

A friend's dad was determined to raise good tasting beef. In fact it was his obsession! His herd was Italian Piedmontese and Galar Cattle. He passed on several years ago and his son has taken up the banner. He felt he was not getting enough grass/meat ratio so he introduced Longhorn to the herd. Result "T-Bone" a real beauty destined for my table sometime this fall. I can hardly wait.
While Angus is really tasty, I've got to admit that Beefmaster so far is tastier. The only thing about them is they are fatty errr well marbled. The really bad thing about that is the fat tastes GOOD. I could feel my arteries clogging. 
I've never been impressed with the dairy/meat crosses for flavor or tenderness but that doesn't mean some mixes are better than others...the ones I've eated were of unknown lineage but beef/dairy. B


----------



## Gideon's War (Dec 18, 2005)

If you had to choose between an angus vs. hereford, which way would you go and why?


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

Gideon's War said:


> If you had to choose between an angus vs. hereford, which way would you go and why?


As far as eating both breeds are just about the same.

The best cross breed is a Herford x Angus cross called a black baldy.

If you want to raise one and sell it, the angus will cost more to buy when young, and sell for more when ready for sale.

The Herford cost less to by young and sells for less at sale time.

In compairson.

They both make you about the same profit if feed the same, and are the same size.

bumpus
.


----------



## Gideon's War (Dec 18, 2005)

bumpus said:


> As far as eating both breeds are just about the same.
> 
> The best cross breed is a Herford x Angus cross called a black baldy.
> 
> ...


No difference in handling (i.e. one is better calfer and/or one has this trait which is way better than that)?


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

Well I'm partial to my Highlands myself.  The Highland Dexter crosses this year look like they are going to be the best of both breeds though. If you're going for a sale barn calf I would go with one of the black baldies or angus type blacks that you see so often. If you're going to raise them I would say it's like the best milk cow heresy thread, there are so many more factors involved in picking your own favorite breed.


----------



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

For beef there really is no other choice than angus. They are good calvers, meat is exceptional, docile and good resale value. Baldies are another great option.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I find the "certified" Angus beef that I have purchased from local producers is tops! Really have not had a bad cut! Ditto with prior butcherings of Hereford. All were heavily grain fed......however, I am now going to explore the grassfed market and give it a try with the next beef that goes into the freezer.


----------



## crowinghen (Jul 25, 2004)

We've raised straight Herefords and a ShorthornXHereford- both were delicious, but the Shorthorn cross was younger and more tender. He was strictly grass-fed, the Hereford was grained out at the end, but next time we won't bother, just make sure they are young.

The Herefords we've had have been really docile- not fence breakers.

Susie


----------



## brierpatch1974 (Sep 28, 2005)

well not sure how they will taste but this year I am going to cross my herefords with a black brangus and see how it turns out. Plus the brangus belongs to a friend and I don't have to pay anything for the breeding so this help me out. Hope it turns out ok will have to wait and see.

BP


----------

